
FYI: SARS-CoV-2 tests are 2,50€ (US$2.73) each in manufacture (German) - eqvinox
https://www.tagesspiegel.de/berlin/tib-molbiol-berliner-firma-produziert-coronavirus-tests-fuer-die-ganze-welt/25602142.html
======
eqvinox
Obviously this price says nothing about availability and production bandwidth
(the lab they interviewed is specialized for quick response, not bulk.)

But it still is an interesting nugget of information and perspective.
Especially if you have to pay for your own test.

